# Kenyan Cubers



## Meshack (Jan 7, 2012)

Are there any cubers from Kenya here or is it just me?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think there are any others!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 7, 2012)

gogogo NR!
I'm sure there's others who can solve it, but probably not quickly.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 7, 2012)

It seems that I'm the only one. Interesting and sad.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 7, 2012)

The WCA database only lists 14 people from the African continent and no competitions have ever been held in Africa. It would be good if speedcubing was being promoted in Africa, but unless experienced people from elsewhere are willing to travel there to organise a competition, I'm afraid Africa will remain under-represented in the speedcubing community.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2012)

You need to solve 42 cubes right now.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 7, 2012)

I tried to organize a competition last year but couldn't get sponsors. I would have had to import stackmats, timers, and displays, which would have cost a pretty penny. Most potential sponsors seem not to think highly of it. I've been teaching several people how to solve the cube and we all use/share just one cube.



Stefan said:


> You need to solve 42 cubes right now.


I only have one cube so unless I solve it 42 times to represent the 42 tribes in Kenya, or is it 42 countries +1.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you average?


----------



## Meshack (Jan 7, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> What do you average?


43.86 sec. I use a storebought that really binds and has proven uncooperative in enabling me to do some of the PLLs, especially the Z and H perms.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2012)

Meshack said:


> I only have one cube so unless I solve it 42 times to represent the 42 tribes in Kenya, or is it 42 countries +1.


 
Don't know about tribes/countries, but we call solving 42 cubes a "marathon" and Kenyans are good at that.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 7, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Don't know about tribes/countries, but we call solving 42 cubes a "marathon" and Kenyans are good at that.


What a coincidence. Didn't know that.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 8, 2012)

If you really want to go to a competition, I would just suggest saving up money to pay for some plane tickets to a European/Asian comp, and maybe even to get yourself a nice speedcube. It may take awhile, but at least you'll have plenty of time to practice


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

For all I know, you will probably have to fly to competitions. But I don't think there would be any cubers near you.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 9, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> If you really want to go to a competition, I would just suggest saving up money to pay for some plane tickets to a European/Asian comp, and maybe even to get yourself a nice speedcube. It may take awhile, but at least you'll have plenty of time to practice


That would cost me. I would rather use the cash to host a competition locally. It would help to increase the speedcubing profile in the country.

I'm waiting for a DIY kit but I have been waiting for a month. It is hopefully not being held up by a postal strike.


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting fact: I missed the 2004 US National Championships because I was in Kenya.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 9, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> There is no delegate in Africa as far as I know. I'm not sure if a delegate would actually fly over to Kenya though. If you do want to host a competition, you will need knowledge and experience of one, so I really suggest you go to 2-3 competitions before you try to host one. A question that comes up is: will you be able to gather at least 12 competitors?


I've been teaching some folks how to solve the cube and was hoping to host a series of workshops to get more people interested. I'm hoping to have a minimum of 6 competition ready cubers in a few months time, even if they are a bit slow. Some guys have even sent for cubes, which haven't arrived due to one reason or the other.

I'll have to host a non WCA recognized competition because of the delegate issue but at least it will be a start.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 9, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> There is no delegate in Africa as far as I know. I'm not sure if a delegate would actually fly over to Kenya though. If you do want to host a competition, you will need knowledge and experience of one, so I really suggest you go to 2-3 competitions before you try to host one. A question that comes up is: will you be able to gather at least 12 competitors?


 
It can be an unofficial one. It will just be to see how many cubers there are around there.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> Interesting fact: I missed the 2004 US National Championships because I was in Kenya.


Have you been back to Kenya again? If you're ever around you should get in touch. We could do a workshop and you can give me some invaluable tips.


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2012)

Meshack said:


> Have you been back to Kenya again? If you're ever around you should get in touch. We could do a workshop and you can give me some invaluable tips.


 
No. I was there on a study-abroad program for anthropology. I was in Kenya for a total of about 6 weeks: most of it was spent in the Koobi Fora region, but I did spend a few days in Nairobi.


----------

